# Any Marriott - Phuket tour/activity favorites?



## DebBrown (Jan 7, 2006)

We'll be staying at the Marriott in Phuket at the end of March.  I'm wondering if any of you could share your favorite tours or activities.

We'll also be in Bangkok for two days and I'm a bit overwhelmed trying to choose an itinerary for those days.

I appreciate any help!

Deb


----------



## Hoc (Jan 7, 2006)

Ditto.  Exactly.


----------



## jancurious (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Deb,
We are leaving this Thursday for 16 days in Thailand - the last 7 at the Marriott Phuket.  We will have about 4 days in Bangkok & about 3 in Chiang Mai after accounting for travel time.  We are going with another couple & everyone did some planning for the trip (what to see & do) so........I will check back in afterwards & let you know our "must see" recommendations.

We are excited    !

Jan


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jan 11, 2006)

DebBrown said:
			
		

> We'll be staying at the Marriott in Phuket at the end of March.  I'm wondering if any of you could share your favorite tours or activities.
> We'll also be in Bangkok for two days and I'm a bit overwhelmed trying to choose an itinerary for those days.  I appreciate any help!Deb



Hi Deb !

Sorry it took me longer to respond than I originally promised you   

Send me a Private Message with your real email-addy and I'll send you an "invite" to my online Phuket Album.

Where are you planning to stay in Bangkok ?
If you haven't  booked a place yet... I have a suggestion.

Doug


----------



## LisaH (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi Doug! Happy New Year!

Could you send me a link to your Phuket album? I'd love to take a look. Thanks!


----------



## Cruiser Too (Jan 13, 2006)

LisaH said:
			
		

> Hi Doug! Happy New Year!   Could you send me a link to your Phuket album? I'd love to take a look. Thanks!



Done !!!!


----------



## PLL (Jan 13, 2006)

*Bangkok/Phuket*

We spent 3 days in Bangkok and 5 days in Phuket in  July 2004.  We loved it and look forward to going back.  The Thai people are so friendly and gracious.  Bangkok is great for shopping but extreemely hot at that time of the year because of the humidity.  Don't go to the "free" gem tour which will take you to visit some very beautiful but overpriced jewlery shops.  

We visited the Grand Palace which is a must see.  I think if you only have a couple of days in Bangkok, then doing the Grand Palace tour and if you want to visit another temple, than do the one with the reclining Buddha) because the jade buddha is in the temple at the Grand Palace.  The Grand Palace has a few temples on it's grounds.  They don't allow shorts, sandles and clothing that shows bare shoulders on palace grounds so dress conservatively.

We did not have time to do the floating market tour - I'm told the big one takes 1 day because it takes time to get there and back.  We liked shopping at the MBK (Ma Boon Kong?  something like that) shopping center.  We're told that is where the locals shop -  the top floor houses a food court and crafts etc.  There is one floor for jewelry/watches.

We did not have time to visit the night market but at night, there were vendors right outside our hotels selling native crafts at very good prices.  We were in Bangkok over the weekend and went to the Chutachup (I know it's not spelt right) weekend market.  It's amazing - almost everything you can think of is sold there but the heat is stiffling.  You can get a map at the entrance telling you what each section specializes in.   We took the sky rail - quite a marvelous way to travel to the market - quick and efficient as the traffic in Bangkok is horrendous.   We also took a tuk-tuk for a wild, thrilling and scary experience.  This is a little,  open sided vehicle for hire like a taxi but they weave in and out of traffic and may even go in the wrong direction to get you to where you want to go.

As for Phuket, we stayed at the Marriott Phuket Beach Club - quite the ultimate in quiet, understated luxury.  Loved it, food there is good too.  But I'm told July is not the time the beaches are at their best, so we did not spend time on the beach.  The Marriott Beach was disappointing.    I'm told they're at their best in the winter.   We visited James Bond island and the tour took us for lunch and brief shopping at the floating village in Phang Na Bay.  This village was built on stilts on the bay.  I don't know how the village was affected by the  Tsunami - does anyone have news of them?  We really enjoyed this secnic  tour.  We also went to the Phuket Fantasea theme park for dinner and show.  The park itself is mediocare but the eveninh show  is marvelous - it is a  beautifully cheorgraphed, Broadway-style show based on a Thai legend with gorgeous, traditional Thai costumes, dances and music.   It's a must see.  The facade of the Theatre is eye-poping also.  We thoroughly  enjoyed it - including our 15 yr old daughter.  The rest of the time, we were at the Marriott enjoying the ammenities.  

We did not do Chang Mai, but a couple we met told us how much they loved it - they said the night market there is the biggest and best.

Some friends of ours based  in Singapore advised against going to Pattaya - they said it's gotten sleazy over the recent years.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 27, 2006)

Jan: Please include me on your list to share -- we have the same trip and places planned for next January.  How are you traveling (what airline or ?) from Phuket to Chaing Mai, etc.  Did you have an agent finally do it for you?


----------

